# Creda Storage Heaters



## WarrenBuffet (29 Jan 2006)

Hi,

Recently my 87 year old gran-aunt got storage heating installed in her house. (The house is very old and i would imagine would have awful insulation).

My dad, in his wisdom, threw out the instruction manual a few weeks ago but now the first ESB bill has arrived and its about €500! I have tried in vain to find an instruction manual for the creda storage heaters but just cant locate their website. Google for the first time ever seems to have let me down plus i did a search of AAM - another once in a million failure!

Does anyone have any tips on how to set the heater to the optimum / most efficient setting? (My gran-aunt would want the heat to come out all day because, as her age might suggest, she is rarely out and about the place). 

It would be great if someone could direct me to the official Creda website for storage heaters too. BTW The models are:
- Creda TSR24MW-79364S
- Creda TSR24CW - 79368S

Thanks a mil,
WB


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Jan 2006)

Hi Warren,

Have you had a read of the key post on Storage Heaters which has some info on optimum use.

Sorry I can't find anything obvious on Google either. A quick call to the original supplier might be in order. Perhaps they can give a copy or advise where one can be bought.


----------



## peppa 2009 (12 Jan 2009)

Hi,

i think the web site for Creda is www.creda.com the bottom of the page is a link for heating and as far as i know there is an option to download a manual! hope this helps 

Peppa 2009


----------



## mosstown (12 Jan 2009)

try this website www.applied-energy.com then on top left you will see a tab for Creda, go in here and have a look about, i think you will find something there.


----------

